
Sci-Hub Loses Domain Names, but Remains Resilient - dredmorbius
https://torrentfreak.com/sci-hub-loses-domain-names-but-remains-resilient-171122/
======
icefox
Posted on Facebook

    
    
      sci-hub.io are being blocked now, use sci-hub.bz or sci-hub.cc to access the website

~~~
icc97
Or the onion website:
[http://scihub22266oqcxt.onion/](http://scihub22266oqcxt.onion/)

